# WTT Droid X for OG Droid



## mrboop (Jun 13, 2011)

I wanna trade my Droid X for an OG Droid I wanna see what everyone's talking about I know its an older much and I suppose inferior in some aspects but I dont care Im here to learn I suppose so if anyone is interested please message me gtalk is [email protected]


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

I just contacted someone I think that would be interested in this... I directed them here.


----------



## nivek (Jun 14, 2011)

If that doesn't work I have someone.


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

What kinda shape is the X in?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

If you are still interested I have one that is stock and never rooted so you dont have to worry about what I have done to it. It was my wifes phone and she didn't want any of that. Let me know!


----------

